# Threw the ice



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Somebody has got to know of a lake where you can get carp threw the ice. At least let me know that it is possible.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm not 100% sure about right now, but there where carp all over Buffalo by the channel that goes to Deer Lake before. Might wanna go check that out!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

You want to throw carp into the ice, or you want to catch carp *through* the ice?


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I want to shoot them threw a hole in the ice.


----------



## GrantRogers (Feb 3, 2009)

wow!


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

it can be done check out the llba may be your best bet for tips this may help also 
http://www.theoldmudshark.com/index.php ... 59#msg9159

http://www.theoldmudshark.com/index.php?topic=804.0


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

its pretty much over for the year now. fish have thinned out of the good spot already. just find a lake open to promiscuis fishing go cut a hole the bigger the better and fish will flock to the hole


----------

